# starter motor refurb'



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Can anyone do it or recomend someone please? (Cheshire area pref')

1999 Chevy 6.5 TD V8.

All I'm getting on start up is a single click. This sometimes just happens once, and then fires, or sometimes happens several times (once per turn of the key) before she'll fire.
I suspect the solenoid but don't know.....
a/ if anyone will touch a yank starter
b/ is it even worth it or do I take the hit on a new one?

Ta


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Silly question  

Have you checked you battery terminals? take the off the battery and clean them then refit them.

Before you buy anything try it.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

RR said:


> Silly question
> 
> Have you checked you battery terminals? take the off the battery and clean them then refit them.


Tried that mate.........I wish, would be the easy/cheap answer :?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Just we had an an old car for dog transport and it was just this.

Shame it wasn't the answer.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

It can be that or even just a poor earth wire connection (or so I'm told  ) It certainly sounds like a connection problem,


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar if you take the starter off and strip the solenoid mounted on the side, you should be able to see the contacts, most probably they will be burnt away, it is possible if your clever to rebuild them.

Otherwise look in yellow pages for autoelectrians, we have a local one in a little ind. unit who will rebuild or rewire any starter/alternator.

In the good old days we used to hit the starter on the side with a hammer, and that usually sorted it till the next time :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

HI Zas, 
you should be able to find a motor rewinding company that will do it..
A friend had his Subaru estate done like this last month.. quite a rare starter as the subaru was auto..

Look to pay £70 upwards, and they will need it for a week..

Give malcolm a try at banbury motor spares ,, I think he has broken some Chev deisels..

He knows me a little as I am trying to source a powersteering / brake booster pump for mine 

John

edit..
maybe dont bother with the breakers, I just noticed how new your block is


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

This is an inherent fault with Chevy 6.5 starters ,even if you buy a genuine Chevrolet exchange starter within 12 mths you will have the same problem .
Fault is caused by the copper contacts inside the solenoid and inferior quality components.
The cure involves removing the endcap from the solenoid ( you need a soldering iron ) ,cleaning up the contacts and shimming the contacts so that they are closer to the large contact on the solenoid plunger ( only needs about 25thou)

Duncan


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

damondunc said:


> This is an inherent fault with Chevy 6.5 ...................( only needs about 25thou)
> 
> Duncan


Printed off and will be taken with me when I take it in!
Cheers Duncan, your're a star, this sort of technical info is invaluable.
  

p.s step parts fitted and working a treat  
Missus Zaskar says your owed a hug but i think I'll leave that one up to her!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

